# vmware probleme

## trashcity

hab bei mir jetzt vmware configuriert 

so wenn ich jetz t nach dem start von vmware ein gast system installieren möchte und ich die VM staten wiel kommt eine fehler meldung 

im ersten fenster 

```
Could not opne /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory.

Please make sure that the kernel module ´vmmon´ is loaded
```

.

solte sich das modul nicht von selbst laden  :Question: 

Zweites fenster

```
Failed to initialize monitor device
```

.

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

sieht so aus, als ob beim kompilieren der module was schief gelaufen ist,

gab es irgendwelche fehler, als du die config ausgeführt hast?

```

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl

```

es kann aber auch sein, dass vmware prebuilt module verwendet, dein kernel aber so hochgezüchtet ist, das sie abstürzen, dann starte die config so

```

/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config.pl --compile

```

und lass die module neu kompilieren

PS: wegen der Pfade, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du vmware emerged hast   :Wink: 

----------

## trashcity

dieser fehler ist schon wieder ok

mit modprobe vmmon

aber wenn ich die VM starte hab ich kein cdrom 

wie muss ich das nach /dev/cdrom mounten ?

----------

## Jlagreen

du musst das cdrom unter linux nicht mounten, da vmware direkt drauf zugreift, allerdings musst du vielleicht die 

"Legacy Emulation" - Option in den Settings der Virtual Machine unter dem DVD/CD-ROM Laufwerk aktivieren (so war es bei mir)

----------

## trashcity

die option hab ich aktiv 

und es geht 

sper da kommen zwar noch ein par fehler meldungen beim start der VM aber die gebe ich euch nacher durch sobald ich einmal win installiert hab und mehrere fehler meldungen habe

----------

## crocodille

Hi,

mit 

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

kannst du alle VMWare relevanten Module automatisch laden lassen.

----------

## Jlagreen

und am besten gleich noch ins start-skript   :Wink: 

```

# rc-update add vmware default

```

----------

## trashcity

das heist so viel wie ich kann ja mit 

rc-update add vmware defauld   vmware automatisch starten oder

----------

## Jlagreen

nein nicht das programm vmware, sondern die ganzen nötigen module, 

damit du nicht immer erst ein paar modprobes ausführen musst, wenn du vmware starten willst

----------

## trashcity

ok danke find ich super

bin etwas lange von linux weg 

und muss auf vielen system arbeiten 

1. Windoff

2. Windoff server

3. Novel 

4. Mac was ich überhaubt nicht mag

5. Os/2

6. Linux 

und steig gerade auf meinem arbeitsplatz auf linux um 

also entschuldigugn für die blöden fragen

----------

## Jlagreen

kling interessant mit den ganzen os

und entschuldigen brauchst du dich hier nicht, kann ja sein, dass du mal jdm hilfst, da jeder mal probleme hat, dafür gibts ja das forum

----------

## trashcity

also vmware ist bei mir sehr instabiel 

nach benden von vmware und wieder aufrufen kommti wieder die meldung das ich vmware-config.pl aufrufen muss um vmware zu konfigureiren 

auch wenn ich in der init.d/ vmware start ausfürhe kommen nicht alle module hoch

muss ich da noch module im kernel aktivieren?

welch und wo?

hab einen Dvelopment-sources 2.6.8.1 kernel

----------

## Jlagreen

oh ja der 2.6.8.1 kernel ist nich gerade freund von vmware

also, am besten rufst du nochmal die vmware-config.pl auf und lässt die module neu kompilieren und startest dann 

```

/etc/init.d/vmware start

```

um mein vmware stabiler zu machen (ich hatte zu dem immer ein Prob mit meiner USB Maus), habe ich einfach mal das Floppy und die USB Devices aus den Settings der Virtual Machine geschmissen, seit dem läufts prima und ja bei der maus habe ich das autodetect ausgemacht eine IntelliMouse PS/2 oder so gewählt und als mausort 

```

/dev/input/mice

```

da ich ne usb maus habe

viel glück, so geh jetzt mittag machen  :Cool: 

----------

## trashcity

beim start in der init.d/vmware 

kommt 

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                   [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                                  [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                                   [ ok ]

bash-2.05b#
```

nur warum   :Question:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

## trashcity

```
What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running

kernel? [/lib/modules/2.6.8.1/build/include]
```

was will er da eigentlich frag ich mich

----------

## pablo_supertux

wo das Verzeichnis mit den .h Dateien des kernels liegen, damit die vmware Module erstellt werden können. Einfach ENTER drücken.

----------

## trashcity

also irgend etwas ist noch falsch 

```
bash-2.05b# /etc/init.d/vmware start

 * Starting VMware services:                                                                            [ ok ]

 *   Virtual machine monitor                                                                                [ !! ]

 

 *   Virtual ethernet                                                                                               [ !! ]

 *   Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                                            [ !! ]

 *   Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1 (background)                                [ ok ]                                             

bash-2.05b#
```

jetz hab ich vmware-config.pl zum 5 mal ausgeführ und noch immer die gleichen  

meldungen

----------

## trashcity

kann es sein das der 2.6.8.1 kernel nicht mit vmware zusamen spielt ?

ich hab gerade die anleitung gelesen und vmware-config.pl noch einmal ausgeführt 

immer noch nix

starten de module immer noch die gleicher fehler meldung

----------

## Jlagreen

hmm habe hier 2.6.8.1-ck4 (also den von ck gepatchten) und der tut einwandfrei, allerdings musste ich den 1gb highmem support ausschalten im kernel, schau mal im kernel und setz highmem entweder "off", oder "4GB", aber auf keinen fall "1gb" (ist ne extra option"

ansonsten will es wohl echt nicht mit dem kernel, mit den 2.4er klappt vmware einwandfrei, vielleicht gehts auch mit nem 2.6.7er?

oder du updatest deine glibc und den gcc (habe hier jeweils neueste x86er versionen)

----------

## trashcity

die 

```
1gb highmem
```

 wo ist die den drin?

----------

## boris64

also ich habe "1gb highmem"&2.6.8-gentoo-r3 drin und das läuft einwandfrei.

nachdem ich vmware konfiguriert hatte mittels

```
/opt/vmware/bin/vmware-config --compile
```

hatte ich genau den gleichen fehler wie trashcity.

folgendes:

du solltest mal nach dem konfigurieren alle vmware-dienste/-module

komplett entladen und dann den dienst noch einmal starten.

folgendes muss dazu eventuell getan werden.

```

/etc/init.vmware stop

killall -9 vmnet-bridge

rmmod vmnet

rmmod vmmon

if [ -e /etc/vmware/not_configured ]; then rm -f /etc/vmware/not_configured; fi;

```

eigentlich sollte der dienst danach ordentlich starten.

ps: du benutzt nicht zufällig udev statt devfs? dann müsstest du

noch manuell die dazugehörigen devicenodes erstellen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *trashcity wrote:*   

> kann es sein das der 2.6.8.1 kernel nicht mit vmware zusamen spielt ?
> 
> ich hab gerade die anleitung gelesen und vmware-config.pl noch einmal ausgeführt 
> 
> immer noch nix
> ...

 

nein, ich hab gestern vmware bei mir installiert und funktioniert gut.

Wenn du vmwave-config.pl ausführst, werden die Module kompiliert? Hast du /usr/src/linux richtig gesetzt?

----------

## trashcity

etwas gefunden 

wenn ich die module compiliere  kommt da 

```

make: Leaving directory `/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon-only'

Unable to make a vmmon module that can be loaded in the running kernel:

insmod: error inserting '/tmp/vmware-config0/vmmon.o': -1 Unknown symbol in module

There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the

set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to

rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory.

For more information on how to troubleshoot module-related problems, please

visit our Web site at "http://www.vmware.com/download/modules/modules.html" and

"http://www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html".

Execution aborted.

```

welcher pfad mag er da nicht frag ich mich

----------

## trashcity

warum bekomme ich immer diese gleiche meldung ich versteh es nicht 

ab jetz vmware gelöscht und neu installiert 

trotzdem immer das gleiche problem beim kompilieren

----------

## boris64

```
There is probably a slight difference in the kernel configuration between the 

 set of C header files you specified and your running kernel.  You may want to 

 rebuild a kernel based on that directory, or specify another directory. 
```

s.o. /usr/src/linux zeigt scheinbar nicht auf den laufenden kernel.

----------

## trashcity

so ich hab denn link wieder  neu erstelt  mit

```

rm /usr/src/linux && ln -s /usr/src/linux-2.6.8.1 /usr/src/linux
```

 ist laut handbuch 

so vmware-config.pl geht aber nicht 

kann ich einmal vmware komplet deinstallieren 

und wie geht das eigentlich

----------

## trashcity

wenn ich die parkete mit emerge -C deinstalliere bleibt ja immer noch etwas zurück 

nachdem ich ja das problem mit dem vmware-config.pl script habe 

muss ich vmware complet runter damit ich komplet neu die vmware installieren kann

----------

## tm130

Wenn Du udev benutzt, dann aktiviere die Benutzung des device-tarballs. Dann sollte das problem geloest sein.

----------

## trashcity

da hab ich jetzt aber nix verstanden 

noch mal für dume bitte

----------

## tm130

udev ist ein devfs-Ersatz. vmware hat damit scheinbar noch Probleme. Ich benutze udev und hatte das selbe problem. Bei mir half es, den device-tarball zu benutzen. Benutzt Du kein udev, dann vergiss alles, was ich bisher geschrieben habe.

----------

## trashcity

wie kann ich überprüfen ob ich auf udev oder devfs bin?

----------

## boris64

 :Exclamation:  wenn du strikt der anleitung gefolgt bist und udev nicht explizit installiert hast, hast du "nur" devfs.

hast du mal alle module entladen und dann versucht, den vmware-dienst zu starten (s.o.)? 

mit welchem ergebniss? funktioniert vmware-config jetzt?

wenn du vmware komplett deinstallieren willst, musst du

a) 

```
emerge -C vmware-workstation
```

 ausführen

b) das verzeichnis '/etc/vmware' löschen

c) alle userverzeichnisse löschen ( ~/.vmware)

----------

## trashcity

den punkt c) alle userverzeichnisse löschen ( ~/.vmware) hab ich allerdings nich t ganz verstanden

----------

## Jlagreen

~/.vmware 

steht für das verzeichnis ".vmware" im home-verzeichnis "~" des users, der vmware benutzt

----------

## trashcity

es kann schon sein das im laufendem kernel ein par module fehlen 

ich mach schnell einen neuen kernel 

mal schaun was dann noch geht oder entlich geht 

meld mich wieder

----------

## trashcity

also jetzt nach dem kernel compilieren siehts besser aus 

vmware-config.pl konte ich ausführen und ist jetzt fertig

nur wenn ich unter /etc/init.d/vmware stop ausfürhe startet er die vmwareconsole und sagt das der den befehl vmware stop nicht kennt

das gleich ist auch wenn ich vmware start ausführe 

was soll den das frag ich mich nur

----------

## boris64

poste doch mal, was genau da steht.

----------

## trashcity

also diese problem hat sich auch gelöst nach einem neustart

so jetzt installiere ich gerade winxp pro doch bleibt es stecken oder so

aufjedem fall ist es so das es mir seit 2,5 studen sagt das es in 37 minuten fertig ist 

so jetzt blinkt im vmware nur da cdrom icon nur dürfte nix auf die festplatte gespeichert werden da das HD icon nicht leuchtet

was ist noch ja genau 

wen ich die vm für windows xp pro aufrufe kommt immer diese meldung 

```
XFree86 DGA extension not present. Either  youer X Server is built without this extension, or it is not configured to use it. 

XFree96 direct graphics (DGA extensions) initialization failed.
```

nun ja ich verwende eigentlich xorg und nicht XFree muss ich da noch etwas einstellen in der xorgconfig oder so?

----------

## Phlogiston

ja du hast kein DGA aktiviert bei deinem Xserver. Das ganze macht man so:

xorg.conf:

```

ection "Module"

        Load       "glx"

        Load    "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

        Load    "dri"

        SubSection "extmod"

                Option xfree86-dga

        EndSubSection

        Load  "type1"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load "xtt"

EndSection

```

In der Section "extmod"  :Wink: 

zum überprüfen:

```

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DGA

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

```

Das ist alles  :Smile: 

Viel Spass

----------

## trashcity

ok vmware läuft super 

keine probleme mehr

aber kann ich die VM session in die startleiste einfügen damit ich nicht zuerst vmware starten muss und dann erst die VM?

----------

## Phlogiston

```

vmware --help

/opt/vmware/lib/bin/vmware: Ungültige Option -- -

Usage: /opt/vmware/lib/bin/vmware [OPTION...] [config file(s)]

where OPTIONS are:

       -v                print program version

       -x                power on when a virtual machine is opened

       -X                as -x, also go to full screen mode

       -q                close virtual machine at power off

       -s NAME=VALUE     set variable NAME to VALUE

       -k KVM_FILE       specify a list of virtual machines

       -m                automatically start in Quick Switch mode

```

sollte helfen  :Wink: 

----------

## firefighter99

Ich bekomm auch den DGA Fehler, nutze aber xfree. Wo muss ich die DGA extension einstellen?

btw: Trotz des Fehlers, geht dann alles normal weiter, d.h. die VM startet

danke  :Smile: 

----------

## Phlogiston

Was bekommst du mit

cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep DGA

?

----------

## boris64

aus xorg.conf mach XF86Config/XF86Config-4, der rest steht weiter oben

(->beitrag von Phlogiston).

übrigens benötigt man DGA afaik nur für den vollbildmodus, deshalb geht es natürlich auch ohne.

----------

## firefighter99

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> aus xorg.conf mach XF86Config/XF86Config-4, der rest steht weiter oben
> 
> (->beitrag von Phlogiston).
> 
> übrigens benötigt man DGA afaik nur für den vollbildmodus, deshalb geht es natürlich auch ohne.

 

@Phlogiston.: erbringt nix - hab ja kein xorg installiert

Die /etc/X11/XF86Config enthält bereits einen Eintrag:

```
 SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

        EndSubSection 
```

----------

## Phlogiston

ja klar... dann musst du eben das Log file von Xfree86 nehmen  :Wink: 

das Poroblem sind jedoch diese 3 zeilen:

```

SubSection "extmod"

                Option "omit xfree86-dga"

EndSubSection

```

lösche sie oder besser ändern in:

```

#SubSection "extmod"

 #               Option "omit xfree86-dga"

#EndSubSection

```

Weil genau diese Option verhindert das Laden der DGA extension. (omit=unterlassen  :Wink: )

Viel Spass

----------

## firefighter99

Das omit unterlassen heisst konnte ich nur vermuten. Danke   :Smile: 

----------

## Linuxpeter

Ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, das VMWare mit der Kernel-Version 2.6.7-r11 momentan am Besten zusammen arbeitet.

vmware-workstation-4.5.2-8848-r1 mit Windows 2000 Prof.

Rest siehe Signatur   :Wink: 

----------

## Anarcho

Also bei mir arbeitet vmware mit kernel gentoo-2.6.8-r10 wunderbar zusammen (WinXP Pro ist drauf)

----------

## kostja

 *borisdigital wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ps: du benutzt nicht zufällig udev statt devfs? dann müsstest du
> 
> noch manuell die dazugehörigen devicenodes erstellen.

 

wie mache ich das?

Ich bekomme folgende Ausgabe für /etc/init.d/vmware start

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bender kostja # /etc/init.d/vmware start                                       
> 
>  * Starting VMware services:                                              [ ok ]
> ...

 

mfG Konstantin

----------

## boris64

 *kostja wrote:*   

> wie mache ich das?
> 
> 

 

also, die für devicenodes erstellst du einfach ein script mit beliebigem

namen und folgendem inhalt:

```
#!/bin/sh

  # ========================================================

   # create device nodes for use with udev

   # ========================================================

   einfo "Creating Vmware device nodes"

   if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet0" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet0 c 119 0

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet1" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet1 c 119 1

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/vmnet8" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/vmnet8 c 119 8

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/vmmon" ]; then

      mknod -m 666  /dev/vmmon c 10 165

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/parport0" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/parport0 c 99 0

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/parport1" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/parport1 c 99 1

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/parport2" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/parport2 c 99 2

   fi

   if [ ! -e "/dev/parport3" ]; then

      mknod -m 600  /dev/parport3 c 99 3

   fi

   # ========================================================

   # end of device node creation

   # ========================================================

```

dieses müsstest du dann nach jedem reboot neu ausführen

(auf jeden fall bei einem reinen udev-system ohne device_tarball),

am besten du schreibst es z.b. in die start()-funktion der /etc/init.d/vmware-datei mit hinein.

ps: bitte nicht schlagen, das script habe ich auch nur irgendwo hier

aufgeschnappt, es hat seinen job aber einwandfrei bei mir verrichtet.

ich meine aber auch, dass die allerneueste vmware-version schon ein

script dabei hat, welches auch für udev aufbereitet wurde.

----------

## kostja

borisdigita danke!

ich habe den code in eine funktion device-nodes() gesteckt. Außerdem kann man mit den Funktionen (siehe unten) die module beim start laden lassen und beim stop entladenlassen

```

modules-load() {

  if [ ! "/sbin/lsmod | /bin/grep vmmon" ]; then

     modeprobe vmmon

  fi

  if [ ! "/sbin/lsmod | /bin/grep vmnet" ]; then

     modeprobe vmnet

  fi

}

modules-stop() { 

  if [ "/sbin/lsmod | /bin/grep vmmon" ]; then

     /sbin/rmmod vmmon

  fi

  if [ "/sbin/lsmod | /bin/grep vmnet" ]; then

     /sbin/rmmod vmnet

  fi

}

```

[...]

```

start() {

        device-nodes

        modules-load

[...]

stop() {

        /etc/vmware/init.d/vmware stop | vmware-prettify stop

        return $?

        modules-stop

}

```

Bitte nicht hauen! *g*

modules-stop wird nach dem return ausgeführt, da es seltsamer weise immer ERROR zurückgibt, obwohl die module entladen werden. Dadurch würde aber der init-daemon den status des initscripts nicht auf stopped zurücksetzen, womit es nicht erneut starten kann, außer wenn man es manuell macht:

```
/etc/init.d/vmware status zap
```

Hoffe das kann jemandem nützlich sein.

mfG Konstantin

----------

